# Tell me about... Para dressage and spurs



## Kat_Bath (1 September 2012)

I admit, I know next to nothing about spurs, only that you should use them if you have a very secure lower leg? Is that right? 
So, my first thought when I watched Hannefore from Germany ride yesterday (by the way, thanks C4 for showing the German rider and not our Deb...) and noticed she was wearing spurs was 'is that right?' 
Maybe I'm very wrong for questioning her aids but it's more wondering and pondering than anything...
Any thoughts?


----------



## JFTDWS (1 September 2012)

Well, I imagine this might be unpopular, but I watched that rider in the flesh and I was concerned by the use of spurs with such an unstable lower leg too.  Doesn't sit well with me


----------



## jodie3 (1 September 2012)

Be very interested in the answer to this as had the very same conversation with my boss while we were watching one of the riders this afternoon. (Sorry, can't remember her name!)  Her legs were very unstable too.


----------



## teapot (1 September 2012)

Under the compensating aids (which they're only allowed x number of) it says 'Spurs are optional for FEI PE competitions if there is no official objection from the TD, Chief Steward, Chief Classifier or member of the Ground Jury. Spurs must not be offset, unless this is allowed as a compensating aid. Metal spurs with round hard plastic knobs are allowed (Impuls spurs) as are Dummy spurs with no shank. Competitors who cannot control their leg movements should have this noted on their FEI PE ID card'

Ie they need them to make their aids more noticeable as don't have the strength to just use their side of leg. 

And under FEI rules it says:

'SPURS are optional for Para Equestrian Competitions. See (Art 8427- 1.8)
In all Competitions, spurs may only be used by Athletes able to control their leg movements. In those Competitions for able-bodied Athletes where spurs are compulsory, Athletes who cannot control their leg movements should have this noted on their FEI PEID Card. Apply to Para Equestrian ID card officer for any necessary alteration'

I'm probably seeing it from the other side as I volunteer with RDA so know just how hard it is for riders to make a normal RS horse trot, let alone perform at the level the Para riders do


----------



## J&S (1 September 2012)

Yes, as above, I am also an RDA Instructor.  Our dressage riders (for Regional comps and the Championships @ Hartpury) are allowed to use whatever aid they can manage to ride with, voice, seat, schooling whips and if considered appropriate, spurs. If you are a rider who has little or no strength in your legs and you are an Independent rider , i.e. no leader or sidewalkers, can you imagine how it must feel to be out there in those very daunting arenas literally just willing your positively saintly horse to go forward into medium trot! These riders are very, very brave and need every bit of help that is available to them.


----------



## Kat_Bath (2 September 2012)

Some interesting points, all of which make sense to me in their own way. Thanks for your replies


----------



## Booboos (2 September 2012)

If the horse is not marked by the spurs, then the spurs are fine by me. I would assume that if any horse was marked at the competition it would be picked up immediately.


----------

